# Titan 440i losing pressure



## Bradleythepainter (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok, I just repacked and replaced the transducer. Pump holds pressure and works fine when turned up to the middle of the latex setting but drops pressure when turned down to a lower psi. Dont lose a lot of pressure, just enough to piss me off. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Sounds like you are lowering it too much? What are you spraying? Paint coatings have a lowest psi that will atomize the material, read the data page. You should have an arrow that shows where 2000 psi is on the machine. You will want to set at that and then go up depending on the coating being sprayed.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Bradleythepainter said:


> Ok, I just repacked and replaced the transducer. Pump holds pressure and works fine when turned up to the middle of the latex setting but drops pressure when turned down to a lower psi. Dont lose a lot of pressure, just enough to piss me off. Any ideas? Thanks


Stop turning it downs then.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I wonder if he is talking about how the older little pumps will not hold constant pressure when the pressure is turned down low.. Once you get below a certain point, they kinda pulse up to where they're set at, then drop down, then pulse back up... My 395's do that if they are turned way down. 

Nothing to be done about it except buy a newer pump with smart control.


----------



## Bradleythepainter (Nov 4, 2012)

jmayspaint 
I think you hit it right on the money. My pump dosnt have a psi setting, the knob just reads lacquer/enamel on the low end and latex on the high end. It just seemed odd that it does this even with high viscosity paints. Seen this pump has some sort of computer port on it, thought maybe it need to be calibrated after replacing the pressure sensor.
Guess I'll just stop turning it down.lol


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Bradley, the port on the side can be used to calibrate but not to solve the problem you are experiencing. That port can also tell how long the machine has been turned on and how long it has sprayed while turned on if you have the proper tool to do this. If you have your pressure to low you can create the problem you are having. If you want to spray at lower pressure you will have to keep adjusting it until you find the sweet spot that fits your style. As I have said in other posts everyone is a little different in their hand speed, how far from the substrate they hold the gun etc.


----------

